# Fate and tragedy



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My daughter-in-law's mother lives in the city of West, Texas where a fertilizer plant has just exploded. The family was at church. The house is gone.

[quote author=WFAA TV]A large explosion rocked the town of West, Texas, 19 miles north of Waco, on Wednesday evening.
A source tells News 8 that a large swath of the small town with a population of 2,800 has been leveled.[/quote]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff--

So everyone is ok?  I'm so glad to hear that....prayers to your daughter-in-law and her family, still...it's a huge shock and loss.

Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff--
> 
> So everyone is ok? I'm so glad to hear that....prayers to your daughter-in-law and her family, still...it's a huge shock and loss.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

My daughter-in-law is a member of this board, but I haven't seen her post anything for a long time.

It seems that everyone in her family was clear of the area at the time of the explosion. The reports coming in say that there are seriously injured people trapped in a nursing home and an apartment building. The biggest hospital here in Waco is said to be overwhelmed. The Interstate is a parking lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My daughter-in-law is a member of this board, but I haven't seen her post anything for a long time.
> 
> It seems that everyone in her family was clear of the area at the time of the explosion. The reports coming in say that there are seriously injured people trapped in a nursing home and an apartment building. The biggest hospital here in Waco is said to be overwhelmed. The Interstate is a parking lot.


Oh, my. Prayers and positive energy for rescue for those folks.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The news reports are still patchy, and conflict in parts.  No doubt we'll find out more when the first responders can take time to talk to the press.  (I came to KB for details because I saw that it happened 35 miles from where Jeff lives.)  Glad your extended family is safe, Jeff.

Wondering whether this is a horrible accident, or whether the crazies are out in force this week.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> The news reports are still patchy, and conflict in parts. No doubt we'll find out more when the first responders can take time to talk to the press. (I came to KB for details because I saw that it happened 35 miles from where Jeff lives.) Glad your extended family is safe, Jeff.
> 
> Wondering whether this is a horrible accident, or whether the crazies are out in force this week.


Thanks for thinking of us, Susan.

The news here is still saying "several" injuries, but to me it sure looks worse than several. My daughter-in-law says that their family home is simply gone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

CNN is reporting that one of the hospitals has over 30 injured people already and has been told to expect three times that many. Doesn't sound like "several" to me either. <sigh>

Losing your home and everything in it from one hour to the next -- how sad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Checking one of the local station websites, they quote a Waco 911 operator as saying she's too busy answering 911 calls to talk....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff, it is a shock to lose a home, and possibly a bigger shock to have such a fortunate but random and narrow escape, but I'm glad they are okay!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Our local news now says the whole town is being evacuated for fear of another explosion.

http://www.kwkt.com/news/caught-camera-fertilizer-plant-explosion-near-waco

Fire crews were fighting that fire when the plant exploded. So far, five firefighters and one police officer dead. Damn.



The Hooded Claw said:


> Jeff, it is a shock to lose a home, and possibly a bigger shock to have such a fortunate but random and narrow escape, but I'm glad they are okay!


Thanks, Claw. Being church-goers saved them.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is awful.   It looks like utter chaos.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I have a friend very near there and she just checked in with pictures. This is just so devastating to see. So glad your daughter-in-law's mother and family were away from home. Still, so sad about their home.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Bethany. My daughter-in-law corrected me. Her mother wasn't at church, she was home when the fire started. She wisely packed up everyone and went to the church. After the explosion she went back to do triage as part of the Red Cross emergency response team. Her husband was a physician; maybe she was a nurse. I'm ashamed that I don't remember.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh Jeff... that is just mind-boggling.  When I saw the reports start to pop up on Twitter and no mention in our big newpaper out here, I thought it must be some sort of sick joke.  The news is finally catching up.  How awful!  Please let us know if you hear from any local organizations who need help with relief efforts.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

It's just good that she knew to get out. Things could have been much worse for them. I grew up near Joplin Missouri and know how this sort of thing can really hurt the community. I just hope the neighboring areas will lend their support.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> Please let us know if you hear from any local organizations who need help with relief efforts.


Thank you, Kate. That's very generous. It's still chaotic here, but I'll let you know if I hear anything.

I just heard a report that said over 200 dead. That would be 7% of the entire population. I hope it's wrong.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm reading 60-70 known at this time, but I fear that could grow.  Jeff, it is a relief, that your family is safe and horrible to lose their home and, I'm guessing, their community around their home.  Glad they do have their church and that community for support..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fatalities reported so far this morning are lower than original estimates.  Praying that they stay low...

EDIT:  BBC America just reported the same thing I heard about 4AM--between 5 and 15 dead, most of who were first responders at the fire when the factory exploded.  Your daughter-in-law's mother sounds like an extraordinary woman...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff thinking of you and sending healing energy to you and your family. I hope and pray everyone is safe. What a week this has been...

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. In the light of day things don't look as bad as I feared. The local news says 15 dead, hundreds injured. The grandfather of a friend of my daughter's is the only close fatality. He apparently had a heart attack. Now I just have to worry about my children and grandchildren's safety as they sift through wreckage, etc.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Jeff, thinking of you and your family and all those affected.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Jeff, thinking of you, your family, and their community.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I stole this from my daughter-in-law's Facebook page:

[quote author=Mary Ellen Ballew]I've been in Search and Rescue for 13 years. We have had 5 finds with dogs my daughter Emberly Ballew and I have trained but never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would have to find my daughter in the middle of a war zone and carry her out. Unable to go in the town of West and look for her David and I had to imagine where she was by the frantic calls and text she was able to get thru to me. I knew approximately where she was but the area didn't look like I expected. I fought thru the security lines being told over and over that she "surley has been evacuated" even tho i had a recent text from her telling me she was on the ground and couldnt move her legs. Finally one person told me "well go on and try to find her we'll just pick you up later". David and I ran until we located her and carried her out dragging and holding her up as we went. The security person who refused to let us in stared in disbelief as we ran to our truck with her in our arms. Knowing we were leaving Jeffrey Sanders and so many others behind guilt and grief was overwhelming as we tried to get her to the hospital. We met the only remaining ambulance on Lake Shore drive and they brought her in. I am so blessed she is here. She was so incredibly blessed to get out alive. I grieve for many friends and acquaintances who didn't make it out or who are missing tonight. Jeff was helping the efforts to remove wounded victims and didn't find out until later she was hurt. She is not out of the woods. Her wounds are significant but she is luckier than some. She has a cervical spine injury that is being watched but we are blessed. My soul hurts for the dead and wounded and their families. As I write this two of my boys are still on duty there. Joseph Ballew and Jason Ballew need our prayers as do all of the others there on scene. God be with you all[/quote]


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Jeff, I will keep you, your family, and community in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeff, I am so sad for your family.
But I rejoice that they are safe.
And pray for those who are not.
Yes first responders always put themselves in harm's way. 
I have spent years working with such people and pray for them every day.
Know that we care about you and yours.

.......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The mayor of West just raised the estimate of the dead to between 30 and 40. The Westboro Baptist Church announced on Twitter that it's planning to protest the funerals.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use the word hate very often...but I do hate those people..

Prayers to the town of West.  I saw the mayor of West on the news tonight--he was scorched from trying to help fight the fire....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

He's a volunteer firefighter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's what my husband said; I had come in part way through the interview...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The mayor of West just raised the estimate of the dead to between 30 and 40. The Westboro Baptist Church announced on Twitter that it's planning to protest the funerals.


And why are they protesting? Do they have some connection between the explosion and gay people?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And why are they protesting? Do they have some connection between the explosion and gay people?


I don't know, Leslie. Those people are beyond my ability to comprehend. Here are their tweets:

[quote [email protected]]Westboro will protest any #WestTX funerals. Not out of hate or spite, but will warn you out of love: #FearObeyGod before ALL are destroyed![/quote]

[quote [email protected]]THANK GOD for the West Fertilizer Plant explosion in #waco! It's His vengeance talking to you, Magormissabib (fka America)! #TimeToRepent[/quote]


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, it looks like an Atomic Bomb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Wow, it looks like an Atomic Bomb


That picture was taken from Arlington. I'm not sure how far that is from West, but I'd guess fifty miles.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Leslie said:


> And why are they protesting? Do they have some connection between the explosion and gay people?
> 
> L


They believe that anything bad that happens is Gods way of showing us that he disapproves of homosexuals. It's all very convoluted and really more a group of lawyers who sue anyone who tries to stop them.

Hope A&M will do the human shield so the families can grieve in peace.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope and pray that your daughter-in-law's family is safe, Jeff.  This plant was warned before. It's so tragic when something like this happens that could possibly be avoided.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff,

how are your son's in-laws doing?  Where are they staying?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff,
> 
> how are your son's in-laws doing? Where are they staying?
> 
> Betsy


They're staying with other family members, Betsy. The Hazmat people are saying it may be weeks before they can get in to their home to try to salvage anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking of them here in Alexandria...  we had friends whose parents lost their home in Katrina.  It's an incredible loss, but at least they weren't home...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In 1953 a tornado hit downtown Waco at about 5:00 PM, and dropped a multistory building in a parking lot full of people. Over a hundred people were killed, nearly a thousand were injured. Hundred of buildings and thousands of cars were damaged. Almost everyone who lived here at that time lost something or someone. The explosion in West has had the same kind of impact on the community. It touched nearly everyone in some way. I'm always amazed at the resilience of human beings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

McLennon Country Sheriff Parnell McNamara


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My daughter-in-law's family was permitted to go into the blast area yesterday. They recovered what they could of their most prized possessions, but their pet cat had gone feral and they had to set a trap to catch him.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Poor thing must have been totally terrified.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

Jeff said:


> My daughter-in-law's mother lives in the city of West, Texas where a fertilizer plant has just exploded. The family was at church. The house is gone.


I feel very bad for your daughter-in-law's mother and family that they have lost their home and I am very that they are safe.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Still praying for the community. Not sure what they are, but the Westboro group is most certainly NOT Christian (Christ-like). God forgive them and open their eyes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Brian.










My grandson, Alexander, at the home of his other grandparents.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hope recovery is going well. Haven't heard much in the news lately.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the bulldozers are at work today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Jeff.



Jeff said:


> My grandson, Alexander, at the home of his other grandparents.


Is he looking at their home, or is that their home behind him, left side? Incredible picture either way.

Thanks for keeping us updated.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is he looking at their home, or is that their home behind him, left side? Incredible picture either way.


He's looking toward the park that separates the residential area from the plant.

Here's a link to larger image: 

Here's another shot. The residential area is on the right. Click for larger image.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, my....the devastation is really unimaginable....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, my....the devastation is really unimaginable....


Timothy McVeigh used two thousand pounds of ammonium nitrate to blow up the Murrah building in Oklahoma City. There was something like 50-thousand pounds of it stored at the plant in West.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Timothy McVeigh used two thousand pounds of ammonium nitrate to blow up the Murrah building in Oklahoma City. There was something like 50-thousand pounds of it stored at the plant in West.


Wow. No wonder there was a mushroom cloud and such destruction. Any word about funding for rebuild?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> Wow. No wonder there was a mushroom cloud and such destruction. Any word about funding for rebuild?


Damage is estimated to be over $100,000,000; the plant had a $1,000,000 insurance policy. The Federal Government is offering low interest loans of up to $200,000 for individual families and up to $2,000,000 for businesses. That's all I know for sure.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

FEMA bulldozed my daughter-in-law's family home today. That act was apparently the full extent of President Obama's promise that his "administration would stand with them, ready to help." I was hoping for a little more.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Watching your home destroyed had to be heartrending. I assume they are aware of FEMA assistance available for problems not covered by insurance?

http://www.cityofwest.com/miscellaneous/dont-miss-out-on-disaster-funds-you-may-be-eligible-to-receive


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I assume they are aware of FEMA assistance available for problems not covered by insurance?


According to my son, none of the uninsured expenses that my DIL's family incurred are eligible.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I always wish that there wouldn't be blanket announcements of help like that because that leads the public to consider that group to be taken care of and they move on to the next tragedy.  Meanwhile help is slow in coming, or never arrives in so many cases.


----------

